# Making hash or oil from stems and leaves? i need help



## greenmann (Apr 5, 2010)

So, I've got a bit more than an ounce of stems and leaves and I want to make some hash. I've been surfing the web for a couple days now but I want to know from the people who know best. Can I make hash or honey oil from these plant materials I've got? Please, I need help.


----------



## deprave (Apr 5, 2010)

yes you can, but sorry dont know how, did you try searching the forums Im pretty sure it is here


----------



## justparanoid (Apr 5, 2010)

Stems contain no thc and cannot be made into hash. leaves on the other hand can be used to make hash if you have enough of it.


----------



## greenmann (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok. I figured the leaves would work. But there is a lot of conflicting information as far as "what can I do with my stems" is concerned.
I need more info. If I can't make hash out stems; can I do anything with them??


----------



## robdogg (Apr 6, 2010)

u might as well try if you have that much, go ahead and make a cheap extractor with PVC parts. get some cans of 5X refined butane and pump some shit out. you might want to break the stems up so theyre small and fit in the chamber. go check out youtube for videos on how to make an extractor---very easy to make, and it doesnt need to be as complicated as it seems. you just want the whole thing air tight
if you dont want to mess with that, you can make some kind of edibles, maybe a tea for yourself and a friend


----------



## MooseJawSpruce (May 2, 2010)

You can make Green Dragon from your stems. Place your stems in a clear vodka and let them soak for a month or so. It'll be a nice green color when it's ready.


----------

